# Favourite



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Your favourite pieces by the following composers

Brahms, piano concerto no. 1
Schubert, fantasy in C "Wanderer"
Mozart, piano concerto no. 20
Beethoven, piano concerto no. 4
Chopin, fantasy in F op. 49
Schumann, piano concerto 
Grieg, piano concerto
Scribian, piano concerto 
Liszt, Hungarian fantasy
Tchaikovsky, piano concerto no. 1
Mendelssohn, piano concerto no. 2
Rachmaninoff, piano concerto no. 2


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brahms, Clarinet quintet
Schubert, Symphony 8 "Unfinished"
Mozart, Clarinet concerto
Beethoven, Symphony 6
Chopin, Nocturnes
Schumann, piano concerto 
Grieg, piano concerto
Scribian, not sure 
Liszt, Les preludes
Tchaikovsky, Violin concerto
Mendelssohn, Violin concerto no. 2
Rachmaninoff, piano concerto no. 2


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Brahms, Cello Sonata 1
Schubert, String Quintet
Mozart, Clarinet Quintet
Beethoven, Kreutzer Sonata
Chopin, 24 preludes op.28
Schumann, not sure
Grieg, Piano Concerto
Scriabin, Piano Sonata 2
Liszt, not sure
Tchaikovsky, Symphony 5
Mendelssohn, Octet
Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto 3


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Brahms, Three Intermezzo's op 117
Schubert, Impromptu no3 OP 142
Mozart, Piano Concerto 20
Beethoven, Sonate 21 "Waldstein"
Chopin, Piano Concerto no 2
Schumann, Piano Concerto/Sonata no 1
Grieg, Ballade
Scriabin, Etude in b-flat minor, op 8 no 7
Liszt, Liebestraum no 3
Tchaikovsky, Symphony 5/6
Mendelssohn, hmm. Maybe the first of the lieder without words (e major)
Rachmaninoff, Piano Concerto 2/3


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Another great "joiner" thread by Burroughs.

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, Op. 77
Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor,
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major "Jupiter"
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61
Chopin: Not sure, not a big piano fan
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor, WoO 23
Grieg: Not sure
Scribian: Not sure
Liszt: Not sure
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Mendelssohn (gun to head): A Midsummer Night's dream
Rachmaninoff: piano concerto no. 2


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Some of these are incredibly difficult to choose, so I'm going to just force myself to choose one for each and not look back:

Brahms, Symphony No. 4
Schubert, Symphony No. 8
Mozart, Piano Concerto no. 20
Beethoven, String Quartet No. 14
Chopin, Ballade No. 4
Schumann, Piano Concerto
Grieg, Piano Concerto
Scriabin, Sonata No. 3
Liszt, Dante Symphony
Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6
Mendelssohn, String Quartet No. 6 
Rachmaninoff, Sonata No. 2


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Your favourite pieces by the following composers
> 
> Brahms, piano concerto no. 1
> Schubert, fantasy in C "Wanderer"
> ...


I wonder what your favourite genre is.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

You sure like your piano concertos!

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major, D. 959 (Though depending on my mood, it could be the 21st)
Mozart: Symphony No. 40
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5/6/7 (Equals)
Chopin: Etudes, Op. 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3
Grieg: Piano Concerto (I don't really know any of his other works)
Scriabin: Sonata No. 5
Liszt: Sonata in B minor
Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker Suite
Mendelssohn: Octet/Hebrides Overture
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Brahms, Symphony No. 4
Schubert, Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"
Beethoven, Violin Concerto
Schumann, Violin Concerto
Grieg, Hellborg Suite
Scribian, Symphony No. 3 "The Divine Poem"
Liszt, Faust Symphony
Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5
Mendelssohn, The Hebrides
Rachmaninoff, Three Russian Songs (a very underrated work in Rachmaninov's oeuvre)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Brahms, Two Rhapsodies Op. 79
Schubert, --------
Mozart, ---------
Beethoven, Symphonies
Chopin, Polonaises
Schumann, piano concerto 
Grieg, piano concerto
Scribian, -------
Liszt, --------
Tchaikovsky, ----------
Mendelssohn, ----------
Rachmaninoff, piano concerto no. 2

The composers marked with ---------- don't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Brahms, Symphony No. 1
Schubert, Symphony No. 8 (or 9) "The Great" D. 944
Mozart, Concerto for flute and harp in C, K. 299 
Beethoven, Piano Concerto in D, Op. 61a
Chopin, Prelude in Eb minor (so I can quickly move on to something I enjoy)
Schumann, piano concerto
Grieg, piano concerto
Scribian, Prometheus, The Poem of Fire, Op. 60 
Liszt, Les Preludes
Tchaikovsky, One of the Swan Lake waltzes, then I'd move on to something I enjoy)
Mendelssohn, Hebrides Overture
Rachmaninoff, Piano concerto no. 2

Why these composers in particular?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Feathers said:


> I wonder what your favourite genre is.


Your going to have a tough time working that one out.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> Brahms, Three Intermezzo's op 117
> Schubert, Impromptu no3 OP 142
> Mozart, Piano Concerto 20
> Beethoven, Sonate 21 "Waldstein"
> ...


THANK YOU, Ravndal! The piano sonatas of Schumann are seldom mentioned or heard. All three sonatas are excellent, but the first is a particular monument. Such a dramatic and lengthy introduction, a tempestuous prelude to the harsh, rollicking, pitiless rhythms of the main body of that movement. And the Scherzo! It leaves me speechless.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, it's amazing. Didn't know he had three though.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Brahms, German Requiem
Schubert, String Quintet in C
Mozart, Don Giovanni
Beethoven, Symphony 5
Chopin, Piano Concerto No.1 in E minor 
Schumann, Cello Concerto
Grieg, piano concerto
Scriabin, Piano Concerto
Liszt, Piano Concerto No.1
Tchaikovsky, Manfred Symphony
Mendelssohn, Elijah
Rachmaninov - Vespers (All Night Vigil)


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Brahms: Violin Concerto
Schubert: SQ # 13, "Rosamunde"
Mozart: Any of the Violin Concertos
Beethoven: SQ # 13
Chopin: Piano Sonatas
Schumann: Fantasy In C
Grieg: Peer Gynt
Scribian: Dont know this composer well enough
Liszt: Les Preludes
Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet overture
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3, "Scottish"
Rachmaninoff: Vespers


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

StevenOBrien said:


> You sure like your piano concertos!


In the words of Robert Schumann, "hats off gentlemen, a genius"


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Burroughs said:


> Your favourite pieces by the following composers
> 
> Brahms, piano concerto no. 1
> Schubert, fantasy in C "Wanderer"
> ...


Brahms German Requiem
Schubert sonata D960
Mozart Cosi fan Tutte
Beethoven Violin concerto
Chopin piano concerto 1
Schumann kreisleriana
Grieg piano concerto
Scribing - 
Liszt sonata
Tchaikovsky Piano concerto 1
Mendelssohn Violin concerto
Rachmaninov Piano concerto 3


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Brahms German Requiem
> Schubert sonata D960
> Mozart Cosi fan Tutte
> Beethoven Violin concerto
> ...


Oh dear.  
.....


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Bloody difficult to choose only one, but here is my instant of the top of my head selection of this moment in time:

Brahms: Piano Quartet No 2 Op 26
Schubert: Octet D804
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat major, K364
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge Op 133
Chopin: 24 Preludes Op 28
Schumann: String Quartet Op 43 No 3 
Grieg: Incidental music to the Ibsen Play Peer Gynt Op 23 (original version)
Scribin: Le Poeme de l'Extase
Liszt: Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen, S179, 'Präludium Nach Johann Sebastian Bach'
Tchaikovsky: Serenade Melancolique In B Op 26
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No 5 in D Op 65 No 5
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances Op 45

/ptr


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

ptr said:


> Bloody difficult to choose only one, but here is my instant of the top of my head selection of this moment in time:
> 
> Brahms: Piano Quartet No 2 Op 26
> Schubert: Octet D804
> ...


Some interesting chooses there


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Some interesting chooses there


There is? Please elaborate! 

/ptr


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

ptr said:


> There is? Please elaborate!
> 
> /ptr


Well, there are some not so well known works. I will have to check them out.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Well, there are some not so well known works. I will have to check them out.


What is "well know" or not is quite personal, I think neither of the works I listed are unknown, I think that there are at least half a dozen commercial recordings of each and for me that indicates fairly well know... 
I've been at this Classical Music thing for 40+ years and I've barely scratched the surface, so I quite understand Your sentiment, there is so much music to discover an so little time!

/ptr


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah, it's always fun to indulge in a list, albeit almost brutal to choose only one work! I'll give it a go;

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 
Schubert: Schwanengesang
Mozart: Flute and Harp Concerto
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 
Chopin: Waltz in B minor, Op. 69
Schumann: Piano concerto
Grieg: Piano Concerto
Scriabin: (not familiar)
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Skilmarilion said:


> Scriabin: (not familiar)


And yet you were still one of about 2 or 3 that spelled his name correctly.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Brahms: Symphony No. 4, B-flat Sextet 
Schubert: Piano Sonata in G
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto, Sinfonia Concertante for Vln. and Vla.
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3, Quartet Op. 127, Piano Concerto No. 4 
Chopin: none
Schumann: Piano concerto, Sym. No.3
Grieg: Overture to Peer Gynt
Scriabin: none
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4
Liszt: Piano Sonata
Mendelssohn: Octet, Midsummer Night's Dream Overture
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3, Symphonic Dances


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

GGluek said:


> Chopin: none


????????????????????????


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Ooh, fun thread! Here goes...

Brahms: _Ein Deutches Requiem_, Piano Quintet
Schubert: _Winterreise_
Mozart: _Le Nozze de Figaro_
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Chopin: _Andante spianato et Grande polonaise brillante_, Sonata No. 2
Schumann: _Kinderszenen_ 
Grieg: NOTHING
Scribian: NOTHING
Liszt: _Années de pèlerinage_
Tchaikovsky: _Romeo and Juliet_
Mendelssohn: String Octet, Symphony No. 3
Rachmaninoff: NOTHING

Edit: Yikes, are my italics pedantic enough for you?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scribian: NONE
Scribing: NONE
Scribin: NONE
SCRIABIN: EVERYTHING


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Brahms, Symphony No.4
Schubert, Symphony No.9
Mozart, not very familiar with his output, most enjoyed the Oboe Concerto.
Beethoven, String Quartet No. 16
Chopin, 24 Preludes
Schumann, String Quartet No. 3
Grieg, String Quartet
Scribian, not familiar enough.
Liszt, not familiar enough.
Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4
Mendelssohn, Piano trio No. 2
Rachmaninoff, no familiar enough.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Scribian: NONE
> Scribing: NONE
> Scribin: NONE
> SCRIABIN: EVERYTHING


Whoops! I definitely know how to spell Scriabin, but I copied and pasted the list of composers from somewhere...


----------

